
The Website That Visualizes Human Activity in Cities Across the World - rl3
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/541106/the-website-that-visualizes-human-activity-in-cities-across-the-world/
======
Arcana
This is very interesting and I think it has a great potential for various
usages.

I think it opens up the ability to study density in real time, not just based
on where people live but where they go during the day and during certain times
of the year.

Potential for a lot of start ups to use this data too as it grows. An idea
that comes to my head immediately is a vacation finding website.

E.g. Somebody wants to go on vacation to a certain kind of area at a certain
time but they'd like to go somewhere that is least busy. With this sort of
data, you could find the optimal time and place for them based on their
density requirements.

Or maybe if data about the kind of apps being used was also included, where to
best try and market a new product.

